# Missing the descriptions



## Shaun (11 Feb 2009)

I know it was me who removed them, and it gives the homepage a _cleaner_ look, but is anyone else missing the forum descriptions?

I've got a nagging feeling that some of them should have descriptions - maybe not all, but some of them.

I don't know, maybe it's just because it looks all, I don't know, well, sort of naked now!

I may have to fiddle with it later - oh, and I may tinker with the homepage too!


----------



## MacB (11 Feb 2009)

nah, I wouldn't worry, I find it easier to use the New Posts function anyway. If people using the homepage do go a little astray it could result in a journey of revelation for them, you can't deny them that opportunity


----------



## bonj2 (12 Feb 2009)

i can tell it's missing something but i can't tell what, so probably ok to leave it


----------



## hackbike 666 (12 Feb 2009)

Seems ok to me.Sure people can work it out no?


----------



## mondobongo (12 Feb 2009)

Like the uncluttered look.


----------



## punkypossum (13 Feb 2009)

Oh, that's what's missing - I knew it looked odd, but couldn't work out what had changed!


----------



## longers (13 Feb 2009)

It does look very clean and tidy, I don't think the descriptions are needed.

I do miss the time of the last post next to the "last post in each sub forum" on the home page though. Anyone else?


----------



## Landslide (13 Feb 2009)

Could you put the descriptions back in as a roll-over, in the same way as if you hover your cursor over a thread title you see the first line or so of a thread?


----------



## Dave5N (14 Feb 2009)

Much better without them.

Personally, as someone who spends an unhealthy amount of time here, it would help to know when the last post (note lower case) was made. Not who posted it. 

Frankly, that is just off-putting half the time.


----------



## longers (14 Feb 2009)

Cheers for the times back Boss


----------



## thomas (24 Feb 2009)

I prefer descriptions...just small lines...seems kinda naked without them. It's pretty standard to have them on forums so not so intuitive.


----------

